# Leosa retiree course



## M4USER (Dec 18, 2006)

MLEFIAA (Mass. Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors & Armorers Assn.) is offering a MSP approved LEOSA Retiree Course on Monday, Sept. 27, 2010 at the Harvard Sportsmans Club as part of their annual Instructor Developement Conference. Cost is $50 which includes lunch and admission to the vendor expo.
You must have a valid Mass. LTC and a Retired ID card per the CMR requirements. For more information and registration information, see LEOSA RETIREE COURSE.
This program meets all federal & state requirements for a retired LEO to carry concealed nationwide.


----------

